# Windows 10 updates...



## John Judd (Jan 1, 2018)

Hey Folks,

I had done a new DAW computer build in August of 2017. I typically keep my machine offline, but occasionally need to go online to register products, etc. 

The question: how often are you guys updating Windows 10, if at all? (I have Windows 10 Pro 64bit)

The reason I have concern is that I have another computer that stays online and the Windows updates have worked overall, but I’ve seen more than a couple crashes/anomalies. 

Thanks for any thoughts,

John

P.S. thank you to Mike Greene for keeping this forum moving forward. I don’t post a bunch, but I do appreciate the community.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jan 1, 2018)

I'm always up to date with quality updates (so, weekly), I'm delaying feature updates by 30 days, and I'm also on semi-annual channel (not targeted), so those updates are slower for me.


----------



## DavidY (Jan 1, 2018)

I'm a newbie here so this is a more general Windows 10 comment than specific to its use with music software/hardware.

But just in case you didn't know this, it's good to understand that there's effectively a whole new version of Windows 10 once or twice a year, and the 'gotcha' is that there's no guarantee that those new versions will work with your hardware.

My old laptop wouldn't work with the '1703' version of Windows 10 (which came out in April 2017) because they changed something inside Windows 10 which made it completely incompatible with the network adaptor driver which had worked fine for the previous 10 years or so. Luckily that network adaptor affected enough people that Microsoft fixed it after a few months, but your odds are less good if the incompatibility is with the driver for some piece of music hardware which doesn't score big numbers in Microsoft's telemetry.

I'm sure Windows 8.1 will end up being supported longer than Windows 10 on quite a lot of older hardware, unless Microsoft change tack on this.

Incidentally, having just done on a clean install on said laptop over the holidays, it's also worth noting that after one of these big upgrades, the computer seems to spend a good few hours of running time doing maintenance tasks which makes it appear slower than usual. So after one of those upgrades, don't expect it to be performing at peak speed until it's had a few days to sort itself out.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 1, 2018)

Once I got everything working well I took it offline.
I have an Internet PC I can download to and update.
Not a big fan of being current when it comes to my performance rig.
Most updates are security features. I’m secure enough, thanks though..


----------



## Kony (Jan 1, 2018)

chimuelo said:


> Once I got everything working well I took it offline.
> I have an Internet PC I can download to and update.
> Not a big fan of being current when it comes to my performance rig.
> Most updates are security features. I’m secure enough, thanks though..


I like the idea of this but what happens when you want to add a new library?


----------



## Britpack50 (Jan 1, 2018)

Interested in going off grid myself with Win10. Does it bug you to go online and check for updates? Thanks


----------



## J-M (Jan 1, 2018)

My DAW computer is also used for all the other stuff, so I let Windows do it's thing...eventually. Some major updates tend to disable some of my licenses (Best Service) so I always need to reactivate them...it's annoying.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 1, 2018)

Kony said:


> I like the idea of this but what happens when you want to add a new library?



I use various SSD/HDD devices in a USB 3 external caddy.
Downloads and Cloning are fast and easy.
I’m impatient and have no tolerance making things work over and over.
I’ve been using XP Drivers until a week ago.
My new 10 drivers were very specific. Which version of 10, etc.
It works fantastically.
I have no need to allow Micro$oft to “help” me.

Of course this is an HTPC/Internet PC for everything BUT Audio.
I have 4 x Audio PCs all are now Windows 10.
Be damned if I ever go online with them.
As soon as you do Micro$oft is just dying to “help” you.


----------



## Kony (Jan 2, 2018)

This had occurred to me but I was thinking more in terms of Native Access registration.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 2, 2018)

Still haven’t upgraded to the new “helpful” NI Access app.
Im doing the old Service Center still.

I’ve got 3 months off and a new residence with 5G.
I’m likely to try other upgrades.
I’ll report back and hope with all of the services disabled 10 is not as damn intrusive and nosy as it was 2 years ago.

There’s a good chance I’ll have to put each machine online again.
I use Acronis 2018. Anxious to see it’s Sheild in action.


----------



## Matt Riley (Jan 2, 2018)

I haven't updated my machine in over a year and it works splendidly.


----------



## brett (Jan 2, 2018)

Yes, but if you have to quickly hop online for an authorization, is that enough time for Windows to secretly begin updating things?


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 2, 2018)

brett said:


> Yes, but if you have to quickly hop online for an authorization, is that enough time for Windows to secretly begin updating things?


That’s what Acronis Sheild will tell me when I get around to doing these latest upgrades.
Micro$oft usually installed files to folders but under 8.1 started placing exe’s. The nagware to upgrade “free” to Windows 10 was the first one I saw. I had to get a custom app to disable the treacherous Trojan Bastard.
Shield will show any additional exe file or folder added during the process which I can then Quarantine.
Never done this before, but Acronis has pleased me for over a decade with it invaluable tools and 100% dead on balls accurate cloning.
Zen Master says we’ll see...


----------

